
The story of ispc: volta is born (part 2) - matt_d
http://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/19/ispc-volta-is-born.html
======
Mtz1974
I worked on LLVM/ISPC with Matt in ~2011. I continued the work of Bruno Lopes
on implementing AVX in LLVM, and Matt was one of the few people outside our
team who was excited about this work. He provided excellent test cases in
LLVM-IR. Matt is such a pleasant person and I really enjoyed our interaction.

~~~
mattpharr
Post on nice interactions with the LLVM team coming up in a few days. :-)

------
ykl
There are several other parts too:

Part 1: [http://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/18/ispc-
origins.html](http://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/18/ispc-origins.html)

Part 3: [http://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/20/ispc-volta-going-
all-i...](http://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/20/ispc-volta-going-all-in.html)

Part 4: [http://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/21/ispc-volta-c-and-
spmd....](http://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/21/ispc-volta-c-and-spmd.html)

In general, anything Matt writes is a worthwhile read. =)

